

Deploy a private Github repository with whiskey_disk - Superfud
http://object.io/site/2011/whiskey_disk-private-github/

======
damncabbage
Sorry if I've not understood correctly, but what is the benefit of this over,
say, Capistrano? I'm a little confused.

~~~
Superfud
Good question! The main benefit is you deploy directly from your git-server to
your production server, instead of uploading from your own computer. This
means a lot faster deploys, especially when your deployments are large or your
internet connection is really poor (being able to make deployments quickly
while on a 3G connection is awesome). whiskey_disk uses _one_ ssh connection
to your server for all work (so less time for spawning ssh connections), and
the heavy traffic is not to/from your local machine.

Other benefits of the tool include putting all config files into version
control, and a lot less less magic in your deployments.

~~~
MostAwesomeDude
I've gotten into the habit of just having git installed on my web server, and
pulling directly from there. Is there some reason why whiskey_disk is better?

~~~
Superfud
Sounds like a simple solution which gets the job done. Using whiskey_disk
would reduce your typing by a bit (repeatability is nice for things done all
the time), but if you don't have any post-commit tasks you have to run on each
deploy, stick with what you have.

Where you'd really see benefit would be when you have multiple config files
(with database credentials and addresses, for instance) that vary per server
and environment involved. In addition, if you need to run post-deploy actions
such as building assets, or run database migrations, a tool would help you.

However, until you feel the pain of your current setup, no need to change what
works :)

------
simondlr
I've been looking at similar solutions. I've tried using fluxflex.com, but it
only seems to work for public projects. The main purpose of my site is not to
have full-scale operations: just a place online to test it.

Anyone know of similar solutions?

~~~
jsavimbi
I'm not a fan of fluxflex and I've discontinued using them. Too much middle-
man for my liking. Last Friday I worked through
[http://cuppster.com/2011/05/12/diy-node-js-server-on-
amazon-...](http://cuppster.com/2011/05/12/diy-node-js-server-on-amazon-ec2) ,
better than [http://blog.carbonfive.com/2011/09/01/deploying-node-js-
on-a...](http://blog.carbonfive.com/2011/09/01/deploying-node-js-on-amazon-
ec2/), in the afternoon and save for a couple of idiot glitches on my part, it
works fine. EC2 is a real bitch, for me at least, so I'll stick with Linode
for now. With a little elbow grease you'll be able to get it to work with
Github as well, but I'm looking forward to using whiskey_disk today.

~~~
simondlr
Thanks! I will check these out.

------
sjs
Since this came up, my take on deploying from Github looks like this:
<https://github.com/samsonjs/ThePusher> ... deploy by pushing.

------
circuitbreaker
+1 for the name. LOL!

